# Payment at Hospital



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Last year I needed to visit our local hospital. When we went to the reception to register we were asked to pay €15 befere I was seen by a doctor. I had my europeon health card and they did not reconize it. Was it right that I had to pay this €15 ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You have to pay the same costs as a Portuguese National, depending on what country your from you can then claim (providing you've kept any receipts) any amount that would be less or free in your country either from Social Services here or your country on return.

You don't say if your a Resident or not, *if you are a Resident* then you should *not* be using a EHIC card *issued by another country*, as it's no longer valid and you should have registered as a patient with the Portuguese Health Service

State pensioners from other EU countries registered as Residents in Portugal now have their EHIC card supplied by Pension Payment country but these are for use in EU *not* Portugal


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

I am living in UK we have a property that we are hoping to move into as soon as repairs are done. Im registered disabled and so is my Portuguese wife. Not going to worry too much about an odd payment.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Different scenario when you move, you need to check on Portuguese "Registered Disabled" think you'll find it very different to UK's so you might need to factor in very different health care costs


----------

